# Advice on paying sales rep?



## Just Teesing (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone, Happy New Year! I am hoping to make 2012 a very prosperous one and wishing the same for all! Seeking any advice or marketing strategies.

I am looking to hire an outside sales Rep for our screenprinting and embroidery company. Can anyone help on pay structure? Salary or commission only? Do you give bonuses when reaching benchmarks? Employee contracts?

All comments welcome! Thanks.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you have automatic presses and direct to screen technology that will support commission sales folks?....


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

10% commish for sales under $100k/mo and 15% for sales above 100K/mo


----------



## Roland Vega (Dec 4, 2011)

If a sales rep takes a couple of weeks to answer an email after he says he is interested in your line is it worth working with him?


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

well, that's definitely a red flag in my book.  i mean, he's the one looking for a job, right?


----------



## Roland Vega (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah he is, so I'll stop dealing with him.
thx


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

you could just say to him you're concerned with how long it took him to reply. not that any answer is going to be a good one in this situation, though i'm loathe to just blow someone off without giving them enough rope to hang themselves. i'm cruel that way. see how long it takes him to respond to that. 

on a slightly more serious note, things happen. it could have been dumped in spam and accidentally ignored, he could have replied and it just didn't go through, who knows. then again, it could just be some guy on unemployment needing a work reference and has not the slightest intention on having to go back to work until his benefits run out.


----------



## Roland Vega (Dec 4, 2011)

This has happened at least 4 times


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

oh, jeez. lol. well, not sure what's going on with that. maybe sales reps are just lazy?


----------



## Roland Vega (Dec 4, 2011)

A good sales rep is hard to come by


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

a good employee *period* is hard to come by. it's ironic that a lot of employers are only interested in people who are currently working somewhere else when they apply. tell me what kind of sense that makes, eh? i reckon it's the same idea that hot chicks are only interested in you when you're dating another hot chick.


----------



## MikeWhite (Nov 26, 2012)

Roland Vega said:


> If a sales rep takes a couple of weeks to answer an email after he says he is interested in your line is it worth working with him?


Definitely not - move on. BE glad that you found out in the beginning before investing any time or money in this guy!


----------



## MikeWhite (Nov 26, 2012)

Roland Vega said:


> A good sales rep is hard to come by


It is not hard to find a good sales rep. But I can tell you that I definitely push the lines that are easier to work with and also the ones that pay better. Just common sense but a few extra percentage points means that your line gets the lead. Just common sense. you don't have to do this if your line is the only line that the rep sales!


----------

